# Does anyone have their online orders delivered to the wrong address or not delivered?



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone can tell me how mailing and ordering works. I've been experiencing this problem very very frequently on my address not being found by Canada Post and then reconfirming it with the sender. then still get it wrong. Would it be the sender's fault on getting my address wrong or Canada Post is somehow auto correcting the address (this is what both senders have told me, when they enter my address into the system). I'm experiencing a lot of the blame game with the senders and Canada Post.
Is it also possible that some mail delivery people deliver it to the "wrong" address and go against policy? In this case, how would I make the complaint if I have no proof?

Kind of sucks that my RO membrane is somewhere lost in transit, while my reef tank sits in funny water. Or that my awesome reef lights is sitting at someone else's home to be used not on a fish tank!!! lol.

Thanks guys!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd get your stuff sent to a relatives house. Very wired. Maybe your postal code isn't right for that address?



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always try the Canada Post website for estimating parcels to see if your address is accepted.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely postal code. One of my relatives had been giving me the wrong postal code. Sometimes gift got there but other time, it was ended up somewhere else.

If the sender has written your address properly given by you, it is most likely your or the postal fault.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try using this to verify what Canada Post has in their system of postal codes for your address. Canada Post - Find a Postal Code - Personal - Look up and Search Postal Codes by City


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looks like the packages arrived a few weeks late. I can't believe them. 
When I asked why it happened, they just gave me a cold shoulder. 
Sigh. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

The person who makes the delivery probably has no idea what happens before he/she gets it. You can contact a Canada Post rep. and go through it with them. They maybe able to assist.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I get my neighbour's mail sometimes...even when the address is to their house. These guys...


----------

